# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Εκταφη

## Θεοφανία

Πέρασαν τέσσερα χρονια.
Τον τελευταίο, έπαιρνα συνέχεια παράτασεις.
Το τράβηξα όσο μπορούσα, αλλα δεν γίνεται αλλο.
Δεν μπορούν.
Μια σκέψη, ένα δίλημμα έχει στοιχειώσει το κεφάλι μου και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
Να ειμαι εκεί όταν θα γίνει?
Ηλίθιες ενοχές με καταδικάζουν στο βασανιστήριο της εικόνας
Ολοι μου λένε να μην παω. 
Αν το κάνω δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ, αν δεν το κάνω θα νιώθω ότι την πρόδωσα. Πως το 'βαλα στα πόδια απ το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορούσε. Πως δεν στάθηκα δυνατη.
Δεν ξέρω αν είχε κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία, αλλά θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να διαβάσω κάποιες απόψεις πάνω στο θέμα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## giota

Εγώ Θεοφανία είχα την ιδια εμπειρία πριν 5΄μήνες με την εκταφή του πατέρα μου.ηταν η πρώτη φορά που συνέβαινε αν και άκουγα διάφορα.Εγώ επέλεξα να πάω και να παρευρίσκομαι δίπλα να βλέπω όλη την διαδικασία.Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην το κάνω και να είμαι μακριά.Εκείνη την στιγμή δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου γίνεται και τι συμβαίνει.Πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ασχετα με το τι θα αντίκρυζα ήμουν σίγουρη για το τι θέλω να κάνω.Ημουν μόνη με την ηλικιωμένη μάνα μου αλλά όσο μου έλεγαν να απομακρυνθώ εγώ έκανα το αντίθετο είδα την κάθε λεπτομέρεια και έκανα και όλα τα σχετικά μετά γιατί ακολουθεί μια διαδικασία

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω ποσο θα σε βοηθησουν αποψεις τριτων,καθως το θεμα ειναι πολυ προσωπικο..
νομιζω οτι βασικο ρολο παιζει η σχεση με την θρησκεια και οι...υπαρξιακες αποψεις του καθενα.
προσωπικα οταν εγινε αυτο για τον πατερα μου,δεν πηγα.
αλλα δεν πηγα και πριν απο αυτο ουτε μια φορα στα μνηματα,μονη μου. μονο με την αδερφη και την μητερα μου και μονο στις βασικες διαδικασιες,κηδεια.μνημοσυ να,τριημερα 40ημερα,ετησια κλπ....
οσο για την εκταφη,θα πηγαινα μονο αν υπηρχε η πρακτικη αναγκη,αν δεν υπηρχε καποιος που να τα καταφερνει καλυτερα κι απο μενα για να παει η αν ειχα καποια αγωνια οτι δεν 8α γινει αυτο που πρεπει.
αυτα

----------


## fragment

Καλή μου Θεοφανία..\"\".Πως το \'βαλα στα πόδια απ το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορούσε. Πως δεν στάθηκα δυνατη.\"\"

Δυνατή ώστε να αντέξεις τί άρα γε;
Τη θνητότητα;
Τη θνητότητά της;
Τη θνητότητά σου;

Όταν σε διαβάζω αισθάνομαι πως έχεις κάνει μεγάλες διαδρομές πάνω στο πένθος ( του οποίου το συνώνυμο είναι η λέξη αποδοχή).

Η απόφασή σου, να συμμετάσχεις ή όχι στην εκταφή ( όπου εν τέλει αποκαλύπτεται με δέος η θνητότητά μας) έχει να κάνει με αυτό το πένθος-αποδοχή. Συντελεσμένο ή ασυντέλεστο, πάντα υπάρχει χρόνος να γίνει. Και να πας καλό είναι και να μην πας πάλι καλό είναι. Και εάν ακόμη δεν αντέχεις , σκέψου πως , αυτή η τελετή σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορούσε....

ό,τι και να κάνεις, μπορεί να επανορθωθεί. Με άλλου είδους τελετή, άλλοτε, εάν δεν πας, με επεξεργασία των δύσκολων συναισθημάτων εάν πας. 

Πάντως, ένα πράγμα είναι σίγουρο : Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς, εκταφή δεν σημαίνει...ανάσταση. 

υ.γ. ανέλαβα με έναν εργάτη ο οποίος μόνον έσκαψε, την εκταφή του παππού μου. Πολλά χρόνια πριν. Η τελετή είχε αγάπη και συγκίνηση.....Δεν ετίθετο όμως θέμα λύτρωσης ή δύσκολων συναισθημάτων 1. επειδή ήταν ο παππούς μου 2. επειδή πέθανε υπέργηρος 3. επειδή με αγαπούσε, τον αγαπούσα και αυτό είχε ανταλλαχθεί με πληρότητα εν ζωή 4. ....νομίζω πως χρόνια πριν πεθάνει είχε αποδεχθεί τη θνητότητα και έτσι δεν είχα να κάνω αυτόν τον κόπο για...λογαριασμό του................

Καλή απόφαση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Εγώ Θεοφανία είχα την ιδια εμπειρία πριν 5΄μήνες με την εκταφή του πατέρα μου.ηταν η πρώτη φορά που συνέβαινε αν και άκουγα διάφορα.Εγώ επέλεξα να πάω και να παρευρίσκομαι δίπλα να βλέπω όλη την διαδικασία.Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην το κάνω και να είμαι μακριά.Εκείνη την στιγμή δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου γίνεται και τι συμβαίνει.Πάντως το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ασχετα με το τι θα αντίκρυζα ήμουν σίγουρη για το τι θέλω να κάνω.Ημουν μόνη με την ηλικιωμένη μάνα μου αλλά όσο μου έλεγαν να απομακρυνθώ εγώ έκανα το αντίθετο είδα την κάθε λεπτομέρεια και έκανα και όλα τα σχετικά μετά γιατί ακολουθεί μια διαδικασία


Γιωτα μου, σε ευχαριστώ για το αναλυτικό υ2υ.
Έισαι σαφής και για άλλη μια φορά μου αποδεικνύεις πόσο δυνατή είσαι.
Ξέρεις, το να γονατίσει κάποιος απ το πολύ βάρος, δεν σημαίνει πως δεν ήταν ποτέ ορθιος.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν ξερω ποσο θα σε βοηθησουν αποψεις τριτων,καθως το θεμα ειναι πολυ προσωπικο..
> νομιζω οτι βασικο ρολο παιζει η σχεση με την θρησκεια και οι...υπαρξιακες αποψεις του καθενα.
> προσωπικα οταν εγινε αυτο για τον πατερα μου,δεν πηγα.
> αλλα δεν πηγα και πριν απο αυτο ουτε μια φορα στα μνηματα,μονη μου. μονο με την αδερφη και την μητερα μου και μονο στις βασικες διαδικασιες,κηδεια.μνημοσυ να,τριημερα 40ημερα,ετησια κλπ....
> οσο για την εκταφη,θα πηγαινα μονο αν υπηρχε η πρακτικη αναγκη,αν δεν υπηρχε καποιος που να τα καταφερνει καλυτερα κι απο μενα για να παει η αν ειχα καποια αγωνια οτι δεν 8α γινει αυτο που πρεπει.
> αυτα


Ρεμ...δεν είναι θρησκευτικό το θέμα, αλλά προσωπικό.
Παράλληλα, εγω δεν είχα την πολυτέλεια να αναλάβει άλλος όλο αυτό το σκηνικό, (κηδειες, σαράντα, πενήντα εξήντα, και μαζευε το σόι και κάνε τραπέζια, ποτίσματα, κλαδέματα, καντήλια, λουλούδια και ολα τα σχετικά).
Βλέπεις, ο αδελφός μου και ο πατέρας μου ερχόντουσαν με το ζόρι στο νεκροταφείο, μισολιπόθυμοι και μόνο στα απολύτως απαραίτητα, πόσο μάλλον να τους πω για εκταφή, ουτε ναρκωμένοι δεν θα τα καταφέρουν.
Εκεί κάπου λέω: θα είναι μόνη της? Να μην την τιμήσω, έστω με την παρουσία μου? Μήπως ειναι δειλία?
Ναι, καταλαβαίνω πως όλα αυτά είναι μπαρούφες, όπως άλλωστε πως δεν θα είχα κανένα δίλλλημα αν είαμε πάει απ την αρχή στο χωριό, αλλά είναι 600 χλμ και θέλαμε να την έχουμε κοντά. 
Τωρα τι γίνεται?
Μακάρι να ήξερα. Το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα πάω και θα το παίξω κορώνα/γράμματα για το πόσο θα με σημαδέψει ή όχι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by fragment_
> Καλή μου Θεοφανία..\"\".Πως το \'βαλα στα πόδια απ το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορούσε. Πως δεν στάθηκα δυνατη.\"\"
> 
> Δυνατή ώστε να αντέξεις τί άρα γε;
> Τη θνητότητα;
> Τη θνητότητά της;
> Τη θνητότητά σου;
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## giota

Προσωπικά μετά την όλη διαδικασία ένιωσα ανακούφιση ισως συνηδειτοποιείς κάποια πράγματα.Μιλάω για μένα που σε νεκροταφείο δεν πλησίαζα σε κηδείες απέφευγα.Εκείνο που δεν ξεχνώ είναι η στιγμή που τελείωνε.Ακουσα μια μεγάλη γυναίκα που είπε στο συνεργείο εγώ θα καθήσω στο παγκάκι και κάντε την δουλειά σας δεν θα δώ τίποτε.Είναι καθαρά πως το βλέπει ο καθένας.Η κυρία ήταν μια χαρά, εγώ ήμουν και είμαι σε θεραπεία αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω το ίδιο.Εαν δεν μπορείς δεν είναι ανάγκη να δείς τίποτε

----------


## fragment

\'\'\'δεν θα τελειώσει μέχρι να φύγω και εγώ\'\'\'\'
Παράξενη ταύτιση. Εάν πρόκειται να τελειώσει μόλις κι εσύ τελειώσεις, σημαίνει μόνον πως δυσκολεύεσαι να αποχωριστείς τη μητέρα σου. Το πένθος αυτό χρειάζεται πολύν χρόνο. Αλλά για να ζήσεις, πρέπει να το κάνεις.

Διανύοντας όλα του τα στάδια και ερχόμενη σε επαφή με όλα τα αμφιθυμικά και οδυνηρά συναισθήματα που γεννά.

Δυστυχώς μου φαίνεται πως σε κάθε οικογένεια, μόνον ένα από τα παιδιά, μπορεί και ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ το πένθος (το επι γενιές συσσωρευμένο ολόκληρης της οικογένειας)

Κι όπως φαίνεται, από τις τελετές που προηγήθηκαν και αυτήν που απομένει , στη δική σου οικογένεια εσύ φέρεις- ίσως- και αναλαμβάνεις το πένθος.

Και προφανώς δεν μιλώ μόνον για το πένθος της απώλειας, αλλά για το πένθος που σχετίζεται με όλα τα άλλα ( προσδοκίες, διαψεύσεις, εμπειρίες) ....

Νοηματοδοτώντας πενθούμε.....θεοφανία. Κι όσοι δεν αντέχουν μπροστά στη νοηματοδότηση και λιποθυμούν, απλά ζουν ερήμην τους ....

Λένε - και δεν έχουν άδικο- πως η ζωή είναι μια μελέτη θανάτου.

Μόνο που ο καθένας οφείλει να \"μελετήσει\' το δικό του θάνατο....Δηλαδή ο καθένας οφείλει να βρίσκει το νόημα της ζωής και των πράξεών του ...εν ζωή...

δίχως αυτό το καθήκον να το εναποθέτει ( άρρητα) σε άλλους, φυλακίζοντας τους στο σφιχτό του εναγκαλισμό......

Μερικές φορές, πρέπει και οι νεκροί να μας επιτρέπουν να τους...αποχωριστούμε......

( \"¨\"\'θα είναι μόνη της?\"\"\" εσύ είσαι μόνη, εσύ εγκαταλείφθηκες, όχι η μητέρα σου)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Προσωπικά μετά την όλη διαδικασία ένιωσα ανακούφιση ισως συνηδειτοποιείς κάποια πράγματα.Μιλάω για μένα που σε νεκροταφείο δεν πλησίαζα σε κηδείες απέφευγα.Εκείνο που δεν ξεχνώ είναι η στιγμή που τελείωνε.Ακουσα μια μεγάλη γυναίκα που είπε στο συνεργείο εγώ θα καθήσω στο παγκάκι και κάντε την δουλειά σας δεν θα δώ τίποτε.Είναι καθαρά πως το βλέπει ο καθένας.Η κυρία ήταν μια χαρά, εγώ ήμουν και είμαι σε θεραπεία αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω το ίδιο.Εαν δεν μπορείς δεν είναι ανάγκη να δείς τίποτε



Πηγαίνοντας πολύ συχνά στο νεκροταφείο, γνωρισα μια κυρία που η κόρη της αυτοκτόνησε στα 15. Κάναμε \"παρέα\" κάθε φορά που πήγαινα, καθώς εκείνη ήταν εκεί κάθε μέρα για πολλές ώρες.
Όταν πια δεν της έδιναν άλλες παρατάσεις, έπρεπε να κάνει εκταφή και εκεί ήμουν ανένδοτη. Της έκανα τρελλή πλύση εγκεφάλο να μην είναι μπροστά, παρόλο που δεν άκουγε κουβέντα. Στο τέλος πήγα εγώ και ένας θείος της μικρής.
Αλήθεια, δεν μου έκανε καμία εντύπωση. Ημουν απόλυτα ψύχραιμη και έδωσα πολύ κουράγιο σε αυτή τη γυναίκα. 
Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο θα είμαι ψύχριαμη στην περίπτωση που αφορά τη μαμά μου.

----------


## fragment

κακώς- ίσως- που δεν την άφησες.....να αποχωριστεί την κόρη της, ώστε να μπορέσει να σχετιστεί πια, αλλιώτικα μαζί της....
αυτό μοιάζει με άρνηση.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by fragment_
> \'\'\'δεν θα τελειώσει μέχρι να φύγω και εγώ\'\'\'\'
> Παράξενη ταύτιση. Εάν πρόκειται να τελειώσει μόλις κι εσύ τελειώσεις, σημαίνει μόνον πως δυσκολεύεσαι να αποχωριστείς τη μητέρα σου. Το πένθος αυτό χρειάζεται πολύν χρόνο. Αλλά για να ζήσεις, πρέπει να το κάνεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι, είναι παράξενη αλλά και οχι. Κουβαλάμε μαζί μας αυτούς που αγαπάμε για πάντα, με στόχο να τους νιώθουμε όσο πιο κοντά μας γίνεται. Ναι, το πένθος δεν σταματά ποτέ, απλά έχει διακυμάνσεις και απίπεδα. Πχ, χτες το βράδυ σκεφτόμουν και κάποια στιγμή λέω: \"τελικά είναι αλήθεια, η μαμά δεν θα γυρίσει\"
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## giota

Πιστεύω πως θα ολοκληρωθεί ενας κύκλος και εσύ θα μπορέσεις και να το αποδεχτείς και να ηρεμήσεις τουλάχιστον αυτό συνέβη μ\'εμένα.Οσο πήγαινα στο νεκροταφείο μου ήταν επώδυνο τώρα νομίζω πως έκανα αυτό που έπρεπε.ισως ένιωθα να τον αποχαιρετώ για πάντα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by fragment_
> κακώς- ίσως- που δεν την άφησες.....να αποχωριστεί την κόρη της, ώστε να μπορέσει να σχετιστεί πια, αλλιώτικα μαζί της....
> αυτό μοιάζει με άρνηση.


Δεν ξέρω...Είχαν περάσει πέντε χρονια και- φυσικά-για τη μάνα ηταν σαν μια μέρα. Δεν την έπεισα μόνοε γω, όλοι οι συγγενείς είχαν την ίδια άποψη, αλλα προφανως ήθελε να το ακούσει και απο μια ξένη.
Δεν νομίζω πως ακόμη και αν ερχόταν θα αποχωριζόταν ποτέ το παιδί της.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πιστεύω πως θα ολοκληρωθεί ενας κύκλος και εσύ θα μπορέσεις και να το αποδεχτείς και να ηρεμήσεις τουλάχιστον αυτό συνέβη μ\'εμένα.Οσο πήγαινα στο νεκροταφείο μου ήταν επώδυνο τώρα νομίζω πως έκανα αυτό που έπρεπε.ισως ένιωθα να τον αποχαιρετώ για πάντα


Κάπως έτσι το σκέφτομαι και εγω. Όχι, οτι θα την αποχαιρετήσω, αλλά θα κλείσει ένας κύκλος, θα πάω παρακάτω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν ξερω ποσο θα σε βοηθησουν αποψεις τριτων,καθως το θεμα ειναι πολυ προσωπικο..
> νομιζω οτι βασικο ρολο παιζει η σχεση με την θρησκεια και οι...υπαρξιακες αποψεις του καθενα.
> προσωπικα οταν εγινε αυτο για τον πατερα μου,δεν πηγα.
> ...


χμ..
σκεφτομαι, οτι εχουν μια βασικη διαφορα οι απωλειες μας...
εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου. 
εμεινα με αλλες δυο γυναικες, πιο...μαμαδες απο μενα, φυσει και θεσει  :Smile: 
εσυ εχασες την μαμα σου. 
εμεινες με δυο αντρες....ισως εισαι εσυ πλεον, λιγο η μαμα της οικογενειας....καλο αν σου αρεσει αυτος ο ρολος, πολυ αβολο αν προτιμας τον ρολο του παιδιου οπως εγω....αβολο μεν, σε προχωραει ομως στην ενηλικιωση σου αν εχεις τετοια θεματα....
αποκαλεσες πολυτελεια το να ασχοληθει καποιος αλλος με τα..σχετικα...ταυτιζεται με την πολυτελεια του να σου επιτρεπει καποιος να εισαι ακομα σχετικα προστατευμενος απο ασχημες ευθυνες...το θεμα ειναι βεβαια το ποσο μια τετοια πολυτελεια σε παει μπροστα  :Wink: 

επι του θεματος.
καθολου μπαρουφες δε λες, αλλα εγω δεν το βλεπω ετσι..οτι θα ειναι \"μονη\", δεν θα την τιμησεις κλπ...
ειτε πιστευεις ειτε δεν πιστευεις στην τωρινη της υποσταση,αυτη δεν εχει να κανει με τα οστα....εγω το βλεπω πιο πρακτικα απο αποψη εκταφης,βγαζοντας στην ακρη βεβαια το σοβαρο κομματι που ειναι το ψυχολογικο-συναισθηματικο...
μπορει να θεωρω υβρη το να..κακοπεσουν τα οστα,δεν το φορτιζω ομως με αλλες διαδικασιες ομως περι μοναξιας κλπ....
οποτε θα σου προτεινα αν εχεις καποιο ατομο που εμπιστευεσαι πολυ και θελει να σε αντικαταστησει, να κανεις αυτο,διαφορετικα, να το κανεις εχοντας ομως παρεα μια καλη σου φιλη.
μη το αφησεις στην τυχη του αν δεν μπορεσεις να το διευθετησεις καλα, κρινω οτι θα σε βαραινει...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> χμ..
> σκεφτομαι, οτι εχουν μια βασικη διαφορα οι απωλειες μας...
> εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου. 
> εμεινα με αλλες δυο γυναικες, πιο...μαμαδες απο μενα, φυσει και θεσει 
> 
> Ναι, αυτό από μόνο του σου έδωσε την πολυτέλεια να μην \"ωριμάσεις\" στο θέμα των υποχρεώσεων του πένθους, που μερικές φορές, αυτές οι ίδιες οι υποχρεώσεις δεν σε αφήνουν ποτέ να ξεχαστείς, όχι να ξεχάσεις.
> 
> ...

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ......
> Απ την άλλη είναι συμβολικό μέσα μου, μια τέτοια κίνηση-ίσως?-με αναγκάσει να δω την αλήθεια, να ωριμάσω-που καθόλου δεν το θέλω-αλλά κάποτε πρέπει να γίνει, να δω την πραγματική διάθεση των πραγμάτων και να αρχίσω να κοιτάζω μπροστά και όχι πίσω, (προσφιλής μου συνήθεια τα τελευταία χρόνια).
> Δόξα τω Θεό, έχω ανθρώπους/φίλους δίπλα μου που προθυμοποιήθηκαν να είναι μαζί μου, αλλά σκέφτηκα πως για μια φορά στη ζωή μου, πρέπει να σταματήσω να χρησιμοποιώ τους φίλους μου σαν πατερίτσες, δεν μπορώ άλλλωστε να τα μοιράζομαι όλα.
> Ίσως είναι κάτι που οφείλω να το κάνω μόνη μου.


δεν συμφωνω Θεοφανια
νομιζω οτι ηθελες-δεν ηθελες (κανεις μας δεν θελει) , αναγκαστηκες να αντιμετωπισεις την αληθεια και μαλιστα αποτομα και σκληρα...
δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κριτηριο ενηλικιωσης σου και προχωρηματος σου μια αγριευτικη εμπειρια σε μια φαση που εχεις δοκιμαστει τοσο...
εχεις μπει σε διαδικασιες και συνεχιζεις να μπαινεις,ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ που αφορουν την ενηλικιωση αυτη και δεν χρειαζεσαι καμια επιπλεον επιβαρυνση σαν crush test αντοχης...

να ανταποκριθεις, να τα κανεις ολα σωστα, αλλα να παρεις οτι βοηθεια και στηριξη δεχτεις απο τους φιλους σου. δεν βλεπω κανεναν λογο,κανενα πραγματικα, να δυσκολευεις τον εαυτο σου σε κατι που ειναι αγριευτικο και δυσκολο χωρις να ειναι ουσιαστικο κατ εμενα.
..
εχεις να δωσεις πολλες ακομα ουσιαστικες μαχες, προσωπικες, εσωτερικες, οπου θα εισαι πραγματικα μονη, θες-δε θες....
δεν χρειαζεται τετοιου ειδους ηρωισμος, σε διαβεβαιω...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα πάω και θα το παίξω κορώνα/γράμματα για το πόσο θα με σημαδέψει ή όχι.


Θεοφανία,διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου προσωπικά ένιωσα πως θες να πας πέρα απ\'την ανάγκη που υπάρχει.
Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν τελικά παρευρίσκεσαι να μην το παίξεις κορώνα γράμματα.
Συμφωνώ πολύ με το κομμάτι της remedy σχετικά με την καλή διευθέτηση του θέματος.Να έχεις κοντά σου αγαπημένους ανθρώπους ώστε να μοιραστείς αυτή τη δύσκολη κ σημαντική στιγμή για σένα.
Είναι θέμα συμπαράστασης κ όχι πατερίτσας.
Θέμα φιλίας.
Σαφώς κ δε μπορείς να τα μοιραστείς όλα,όπως κ δεν το\'χεις κάνει ως τώρα.Είναι στιγμές που εκ των πραγμάτων είμαστε μόνοι,είτε το θέλουμε,είτε όχι.Όπως π.χ. κ να έρθουν οι φίλοι σου θα σου προσφέρουν σε ένα κομμάτι αλλά σε ένα άλλο θα είσαι μόνη ακόμα κ αν βρίσκονται μαζί σου.

Άσε το κομμάτι που έχει ανάγκη ένα φίλο δίπλα σου καλυμμένο....

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ πως ένας κύκλος θα κλείσει.
Κ μόνο οι συνεχείς παρατάσεις,οι σκέψεις σχετικά με το τι θα γίνει κ.λ.π. υποθέτω θα σε είχαν βαρύνει αρκετά.

Θεοφανία μου,εύχομαι να το περάσεις όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται κ με τον καλύτερο τρόπο για σένα ότι κι αν αποφασίσεις.

----------


## Alobar

Εγώ σαφώς δε θα σε βοηθήσω με την κατάθεση της εμπειρίας μου. Αλλά θέλω να την αποθέσω. Το κεφάλαιο \'γονείς\' για μένα, δεν έχει κλείσει ακόμη, αν και πέρασαν τεσσερισήμιση χρόνια απ τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου. Καυγάδισα πολύ άσχημα με τη μητέρα μου προκειμένου να είμαι εγώ παρούσα στην εκταφή του αντί για την ίδια. Η γυναίκα αυτή, στους 3,5 μήνες που ταλαιπωρήθηκε, ερχόταν και τον έβλεπε για 5 λεπτά, με ύφος αηδίας στη μούρη για όλα όσα της είχε κάνει. Τράβηξα όλο το παλούκι μόνη μου, η ίδια έπαιρνε \'εκδίκηση\' αφήνοντάς τον στα χέρια της αλκοολικής της κόρης, που άλλωστε του έμοιαζε τόσο πολύ. Για αλκοολική μια χαρά τα κατάφερα. Παρακολούθησα τη διαδικασία πίνοντας μπύρες ακόμη τότε και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω τίποτα. Βασικά δε της έδωσα τη χαρά να παραστήσει την πονεμένη χήρα στον ύστατο αποχαιρετισμό. Λυπάμαι γι\' αυτό που θα πω, αλλά αν φύγει πιο νωρίς από μένα, δε θέλω να υπάρξω συμπαραστάτης της ούτε σε κρεββάτι νοσοκομείου ούτε αλλού. Χώρος για υποκρισία ουδείς.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αν το κάνω δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ, αν δεν το κάνω θα νιώθω ότι την πρόδωσα. Πως το \'βαλα στα πόδια απ το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορούσε. Πως δεν στάθηκα δυνατη.


Καταλαβαινω πώς λες: Αν το κανεις, θα σαι εκει ως δυνατη κορη που παντα ησουν κ ηθελες να εισαι. Θα εισαι ενταξει με σενα και την μαμα σου. Ησυχη πώς το κανες.Αυτο που επρεπε.Οτι εκπληρωσες το χρεος σου.

Αν δεν πας, δεν ανταποκρινεσαι στην εικονα που θελεις να δωσεις, στον εαυτο σου πρωτα πρωτα.Δεν κλεινεις τον κυκλο, δεν αφηνεις πισω σου την τελευταια πραξη, που μπορει να μη θες να κλεισει για πολλους λογους.

Νιωθεις ανεξαρτητα απο το τί πρεπει κ τί οχι, απο το τί θα πουν οι άλλοι, απο το τί θα ήθελε ο καθενας, οτι θες να εισαι εκει?

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πέρασαν τέσσερα χρονια.
> Τον τελευταίο, έπαιρνα συνέχεια παράτασεις.
> Το τράβηξα όσο μπορούσα, αλλα δεν γίνεται αλλο.
> Δεν μπορούν.
> Μια σκέψη, ένα δίλημμα έχει στοιχειώσει το κεφάλι μου και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
> Να ειμαι εκεί όταν θα γίνει?
> Ηλίθιες ενοχές με καταδικάζουν στο βασανιστήριο της εικόνας
> Ολοι μου λένε να μην παω. 
> ...


Θεοφανία μου, 
πρώτα πρώτα να σου πω ότι μου αρέσει όταν διαβάζω αυτή την ευαίσθητη πλευρά σου...
Πραγματικά συναισθάνομαι το δίλλημά σου, δεν ξέρω κι εγώ στη θέση σου τι θα έκανα.
Βλέπω την ενοχή, που την αισθάνεσαι σε περίπτωση που δεν εισαι παρούσα όπως λες \"στο τελευταίο πράγμα που θα την αφορά\". Να σου πω εγώ πως το βλέπω. 
Όσο κι αν μεγαλώσουμε, όσο κι αν μεγαλώσουν οι γονεις μας, ακόμα κι αν ΄φύγουν απο τη ζωή, θα είμαστε για πάντα τα παιδιά τους κι εκείνοι οι γονείς μας. Μπορεί με το πέρασμα του χρόνου να ενηλικιωνόμαστε, εκείνοι να γερνούν και η σχέση γονιού-παιδιού να αλλάζει και να μην μένει σε εκείνη την πρωταρχική φάση (και δε θα πρέπει άλλωστε να μείνει) αλλά πάντα, μα πάντα, θα παραμείνει σχέση γονιού-παιδιού.
Οπότε καλή μου, αν αισθάνεσαι ότι ως παιδι της μαμάς σου, δε θα αντέξεις να ξαναδείς τη μαμά σου έτσι, γιατί πολύ απλά, όσο και να είναι η Θεοφανία, είναι και θα είναι για πάντα η κόρη της, δε θέλει να αντικρύσει τη μαμά της αλλιώς, θέλει να τη θυμάται όπως ήταν. Και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το μεμπτό σε αυτό. Δεν έχει σχέση με το αν η κόρη ενηλικιώθηκε ή είναι δυνατή. Η δύναμη και η ενηλικίωση δεν πιστεύω Θεοφανία μου ότι την αποδεικνύουμε έτσι. Και δεν είναι κακό, πιστεύω, σε κάποιες στιγμές της ζωής μας, να μην καταπιέσουμε εκείνο το ευαίσθητο κομμάτι μέσα μας, το κομμάτι του παιδιού μέσα μας, να το σεβαστούμε, να το αγκαλιάσουμε. Και για πολλούς ανθρώπους, η στιγμή της εκταφής του γονιού, είναι μια τέτοια στιγμή που πληγώνει βαθιά αυτό το παιδί μέσα μας, που το κάνει να θέλει να τσιρίξει από πόνο.

Από την άλλη, νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά γιατί θέλεις να είσαι εκεί. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι θα είναι \"το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορά\" και θέλεις να είσαι εκεί, μαζί της. 
Όμως Θεοφανία δεν είναι το τελευταίο που την αφορά...Γιατί αυτά που πλεόν αφορούν τη μαμά σου είναι ότι υπάρχει μέσα σου, σαν συναισθηματα, σαν αναμνήσεις και σκέψεις. Αυτά είναι που την αφορούν, εκείνη κι εσένα. Όχι μια τελετή ή διαδικασία που πρέπει να γίνει, είτε πρόκειται για μνημόσυνο είτε για εκταφή. Αυτά είναι τα τυπικά και όχι τα ουσιαστικά. Και από την άλλη, τι πιστεύεις ότι θα ήθελε η μαμά σου από εσένα ως μαμά σου; Εσύ τι θα ήθελες από την κόρη σου, αν είχες; Θα ήθελες να κάνει κάτι για να \"αποδείξει\" πόσο \"δυνατή\" είναι;

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εσύ αποφασίζεις. Γιατί η δική σου καρδιά και μόνο αυτή ξέρει ποιο θέλει να κάνει. Και γω που σου τα γράφω αυτά ειλικρινα δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα...

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση: Λες ότι έκανες τη σκέψη \"η μαμά δεν θα γυρίσει τελικά\". Πιστεύεις ότι αν τελικά δεν πας στην εκταφή, ότι δε θα έχεις αποδεχτεί το μη γυρισμό της;
Αν ναι, τότε ίσως το να παρευρίσκεσαι, θα σου κάνει καλό...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ......
> Απ την άλλη είναι συμβολικό μέσα μου, μια τέτοια κίνηση-ίσως?-με αναγκάσει να δω την αλήθεια, να ωριμάσω-που καθόλου δεν το θέλω-αλλά κάποτε πρέπει να γίνει, να δω την πραγματική διάθεση των πραγμάτων και να αρχίσω να κοιτάζω μπροστά και όχι πίσω, (προσφιλής μου συνήθεια τα τελευταία χρόνια).
> Δόξα τω Θεό, έχω ανθρώπους/φίλους δίπλα μου που προθυμοποιήθηκαν να είναι μαζί μου, αλλά σκέφτηκα πως για μια φορά στη ζωή μου, πρέπει να σταματήσω να χρησιμοποιώ τους φίλους μου σαν πατερίτσες, δεν μπορώ άλλλωστε να τα μοιράζομαι όλα.
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα πάω και θα το παίξω κορώνα/γράμματα για το πόσο θα με σημαδέψει ή όχι.
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι, ο κύκλος θα κλείσει και ίσως αυτό να έχω πιο πολύ ανάγκη απ όλα. Οι παρατάσεις ήταν για μένα και όπως πάντα είχα την ηλίθια ελπίδα πως μπορεί και να μη γίνει ποτέ.
Όντως με άρυναν και κάθε φορά σκεφτόμουν την κατάλληλη εποχή που θα ήταν και πιο \"ανώδυνη\". Σκεφτόμουν το καλοκαίρι, όπου θα τα είχα όλα έτοιμα, (διαδικαστικά), που θα την πάω στο χωριο, στον πατέρα της. Τώρα και μετά απ όλο αυτό θα έχω να σκέφτομαι μέχρι τότε, πως ....πως πρέπει να το κάνω και αυτό.
Ευχαριστώ Άρσι μου, (και όλους σας φυσικά). Ευχομαι να μην το ζήσετε ποτέ.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> Όντως δεν είναι σουσιαστικό αν το δω απ τη λογική πλευρά και δεν προσφέρει στην ουσία τίποτα σε κανένα. Όμως, ένα άλλο κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, (αυτό που όλοι έχουμε μέσα μας, άλλοι πολύ, άλλοι λίγο), μου δημιουργεί την ανάγκη να το ζήσω και να μοιραστώ. Απ\' την άλλη σκέφτομαι τον καθένα που θα είναι μαζί μου, (τη φιλη της, τον φιλο μου, τους φιλους μου) που οκ, θα είναι διπλα μου, αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε στο ελάχιστο να τους προσφέρει το παραμικρό, παρά μια εικόνα που θα τους βάλει λίγο άγαρμπα σε μια διαδικασία που ενδεχομένως δεν θα ήθελαν να ζήσουν με τους δικούς τους.


Θεοφανια,

αν μου επιτρεπεις: μπορει να μην ειναι ουσιαστικο σαν διαδικασια ή \"λογικα\", αλλα μπορει να ειναι πολυ χρησιμο για να σε βοηθησει να κλεισεις εναν κυκλο που κρατας ανοιχτο. Κ να πας στον επομενο...

Σε οτι αφορα τους φιλους: αν θελησεις να εχεις καποιον για να στηριγμα δεν ειναι κακο. Το να μην τον καλεις για να τον προστατευσεις απο ασχημες εικονες, ειναι αδικο. Τοσο για σενα, οσο κ για αυτον που θα θελε να ναι μαζι σου, εφοσον θα θελες κ εσυ. Αλλωστε δεν μιλαμε για παιδια, αλλα για ενηλικες,ε?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Εγώ σαφώς δε θα σε βοηθήσω με την κατάθεση της εμπειρίας μου. Αλλά θέλω να την αποθέσω. Το κεφάλαιο \'γονείς\' για μένα, δεν έχει κλείσει ακόμη, αν και πέρασαν τεσσερισήμιση χρόνια απ τον θάνατο του πατέρα μου. Καυγάδισα πολύ άσχημα με τη μητέρα μου προκειμένου να είμαι εγώ παρούσα στην εκταφή του αντί για την ίδια. Η γυναίκα αυτή, στους 3,5 μήνες που ταλαιπωρήθηκε, ερχόταν και τον έβλεπε για 5 λεπτά, με ύφος αηδίας στη μούρη για όλα όσα της είχε κάνει. Τράβηξα όλο το παλούκι μόνη μου, η ίδια έπαιρνε \'εκδίκηση\' αφήνοντάς τον στα χέρια της αλκοολικής της κόρης, που άλλωστε του έμοιαζε τόσο πολύ. Για αλκοολική μια χαρά τα κατάφερα. Παρακολούθησα τη διαδικασία πίνοντας μπύρες ακόμη τότε και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω τίποτα. Βασικά δε της έδωσα τη χαρά να παραστήσει την πονεμένη χήρα στον ύστατο αποχαιρετισμό. Λυπάμαι γι\' αυτό που θα πω, αλλά αν φύγει πιο νωρίς από μένα, δε θέλω να υπάρξω συμπαραστάτης της ούτε σε κρεββάτι νοσοκομείου ούτε αλλού. Χώρος για υποκρισία ουδείς.



Αλ...οτιδήποτε με βοηθάει αυτή τη στιγμή και το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι πως τα πάντα εξηγούνται, ακόμη και η αδυναμία που σε έσπρωξε στο ποτό.
Εύχομαι κάποτε να μπορέσεις να συγχωρήσεις τη μητέρα σου και να λυτρωθείς και αν κάποια στιγμή θες, θα ήθελα να μοιραστείς μαζί μου την εκταφή του πατέρα σου και τα συναισθήματα σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Αν το κάνω δεν θα το ξεχάσω ποτέ, αν δεν το κάνω θα νιώθω ότι την πρόδωσα. Πως το \'βαλα στα πόδια απ το τελευταίο πράγμα που την αφορούσε. Πως δεν στάθηκα δυνατη.
> 
> 
> ...



Σοφία μου....έτσι και αλλιώς ποτέ δεν υπολογίζω την άποψη των άλλων όταν είναι να πάρω κάποιες αποφάσεις.
Ειδικά σε αυτή την πε΄ριπτωση, δεν πιστεύω πως θα υπήρχε άνθρωπος που θα με κατηγορούσε αν δεν ήμουν εκεί.
Φοβάμαι όμως πως εγώ θα κατηγορήσω τον εαυτό μου για τη δειλία μου.
Ίσως τελικά και διαάζοντας αυτά που γράφω και μου γράφετε, να θέλω να κλείσω αυτόν το κύκλο.
Ίσως αν δεν το δω να παραμυθιάσω πάλι τον εαυτό μου. Να το περάσω έτσι, σα να μην έγινε.
Όπως είπα, είναι η προσφιλής μου αντίδραση όταν δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξω τα πράγματα. Φεύγω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πέρασαν τέσσερα χρονια.
> Τον τελευταίο, έπαιρνα συνέχεια παράτασεις.
> Το τράβηξα όσο μπορούσα, αλλα δεν γίνεται αλλο.
> ...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εμένα καθόλου....... Με μισώ όταν γίνομαι έτσι. 
> 
> 
> Ναι ε;!  Χμμμ...
> Kι όμως, γιατί σε μισείς οταν βγάζεις το ευαίσθητο κομμάτι από μέσα σου;
> Αυτό το κομμάτι είναι και αυτό που έχει επηρεαστεί από την απώλεια.
> Το άλλο, το δυναμικό, δεν έχει επηρεαστεί. Κι όμως, όπως λες, δεν την έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει αυτή την απώλεια όσο θα ήθελες. 
> Άρα, μήπως και αυτό το κομμάτι, θέλει απο εσένα να του δώσεις περισσότερο χώρο;
> ...

----------


## giota

Θεοφανία το ότι άφησες την μητέρα σου περισσότερο είναι θετικό.Εγώ αν και προσπάθησα κατάφερα να πάρω μόνο ένα μήνα παράταση.Μάλιστα η καλύτερή μου φίλη μου είχε πεί ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην πάμε μαζί.Πήγα μόνη Θεοφανία και αν μπορούσα δεν θα έπαιρνα ούτε την μάνα μου,η οποία απορούσε με την στάση μου ήμουν λέει σκληρή κάτι που δεν περίμενε.Να ξέρεις πως δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις καμμιά προετοιμασία πας νωρίς πληρώνει και περιμένεις το συνεργείο.Δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτε γιάυτό μην αγχώνεσαι ότι χρειάζεται υπάρχει εκεί.φτασα σε σημείονα μπω μόνη στο χώρο που πλένονται και ήμουν πάνω απο τα οστά του πατέρα μου και παρατηρουσα την κάθε λεπτομέρεια.Περισσότερο άγχος είχα πριν πάω παρά την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή δεν ξέρω γιατί.Πάντως όντως αισθάνθηκα ότι τον τακτοποίησα και ολοκλήρωσα τον κύκλο.Μετά απο όλο το σκηνικό δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ηρέμησα ως προς αυτό και νομίζω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει μετά όσο και αν σου φαίνεται μακάβριο

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Όπως είπα, είναι η προσφιλής μου αντίδραση όταν δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξω τα πράγματα. Φεύγω.


Kαποια πραγματα ομως οντως δεν αλλαζουν. Δεν ειναι κακο να φευγεις, δεν ειναι κακο να μην μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις. Το κακο νομιζω ειναι να προσποιεισαι πώς ειτε μπορεις να τα αλλαξεις, ειτε να επιμενεις πώς τίποτα δεν αλλαξε.

Πιστευω πώς οταν τα πραγματα ειναι τετελεσμενα, για οτι κι αν προκειται, δεν μπορουμε να τα μετατρεψουμε σε κατι αλλο, μπορουμε ομως να τα δουμε αλλιως. Οχι για να τα χωνεψουμε καλυτερα. Αλλα πιο ολοκληρωμενα. Τοτε ισως απελευθερωθουμε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εμένα καθόλου....... Με μισώ όταν γίνομαι έτσι. 
> 
> 
> ...



Ναι, έτσι είναι, αν και δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι 100% σίγουρη, για το τι θα κάνω τελικα....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Θεοφανία το ότι άφησες την μητέρα σου περισσότερο είναι θετικό.Εγώ αν και προσπάθησα κατάφερα να πάρω μόνο ένα μήνα παράταση.Μάλιστα η καλύτερή μου φίλη μου είχε πεί ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην πάμε μαζί.Πήγα μόνη Θεοφανία και αν μπορούσα δεν θα έπαιρνα ούτε την μάνα μου,η οποία απορούσε με την στάση μου ήμουν λέει σκληρή κάτι που δεν περίμενε.Να ξέρεις πως δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις καμμιά προετοιμασία πας νωρίς πληρώνει και περιμένεις το συνεργείο.Δεν ασχολείσαι με τίποτε γιάυτό μην αγχώνεσαι ότι χρειάζεται υπάρχει εκεί.φτασα σε σημείονα μπω μόνη στο χώρο που πλένονται και ήμουν πάνω απο τα οστά του πατέρα μου και παρατηρουσα την κάθε λεπτομέρεια.Περισσότερο άγχος είχα πριν πάω παρά την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή δεν ξέρω γιατί.Πάντως όντως αισθάνθηκα ότι τον τακτοποίησα και ολοκλήρωσα τον κύκλο.Μετά απο όλο το σκηνικό δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά ηρέμησα ως προς αυτό και νομίζω ότι θα σε βοηθήσει μετά όσο και αν σου φαίνεται μακάβριο



Δεν ξέρεις που έφτασα για να πάρω τόσο καιρό παράταση. Μέχρι ...μέσο έβαλα. Απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό.
Γιώτα σε ευχαριστώ. Ακόμη και αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες που φαίνονται μακάβριες, εμένα με βοηθούν πάρα πολύ. Αλήθεια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Όπως είπα, είναι η προσφιλής μου αντίδραση όταν δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξω τα πράγματα. Φεύγω.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Θεοφανία,νομίζω πως εξαρχής έδωσες μόνη σου την απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου.
\"Ηλίθιες ενοχές με καταδικάζουν στο βασανιστήριο της εικόνας.\"
Είναι σαφές πως αν θα πας,δεν θα το κάνεις γιατί το θέλεις,αλλά υποτασσόμενη σε κανόνες που σε θεωρείς υποχρεωμένη να ακολουθήσεις.

Αν κάνω λάθος,διόρθωσέ με,αλλά το να είμαστε παρόντες στη ζωή όσων αγαπάμε είναι απαραίτητο,όχι στις μετά θάνατον διαδικασίες διαχείρισης του σαρκίου.

Ούτως ή άλλως όσοι πραγματικά αγαπήσαμε,αποτελούν ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μας,με αξία αναλλοίωτη στο χρόνο.Που μάλλον,όταν υποτασσόμαστε σε ενοχικές νόρμες,ξεφεύγουμε από την ουσία του τι είναι αγάπη και πως αγάπη είναι έννοια ασύμβατη με την υποχρέωση.

Αγάπη είναι η μνήμη,που θα υπάρχει μέσα σου και χωρίς την εικόνα των λείψανων ενός φθαρτού ανθρώπινου πλάσματος,όπως είμαστε όλοι.

Θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις αυτό που αισθάνεσαι ως ουσιώδες,όχι αυτό που οι ενοχές σου υπαγορεύουν.Στην πραγματικότητα,θεωρώ πως αντιμετωπίζεις το δίλημμα\"μήπως την ξεπερνάω;\"Αλλά το ξεπερνάω δεν ταυτίζεται με το ξεχνώ.Σημαίνει πως ο πόνος απαλαίνει το τραύμα,με τη σοφία του χρόνου,ώστε να μπορούμε να συνεχίζουμε μαζί και μόνοι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Θεοφανία,νομίζω πως εξαρχής έδωσες μόνη σου την απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου.
> \"Ηλίθιες ενοχές με καταδικάζουν στο βασανιστήριο της εικόνας.\"
> Είναι σαφές πως αν θα πας,δεν θα το κάνεις γιατί το θέλεις,αλλά υποτασσόμενη σε κανόνες που σε θεωρείς υποχρεωμένη να ακολουθήσεις.
> 
> 
> Αν δεν το κάνω όμως θα ανναρωτιέμαι μια ζωή γιατι δεν το έκανα. Και όχι, δεν είναι οι κανόνες των άλλων. Μακάρι να ήταν έτσι, απο κόντρα και μόνο θα είχα λύσει το θέμα.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ειμαι στην ακριβως αντίθετη κατάσταση. Δεν φοβάμαι μήπως ξεχάσω, αλλά οτι θελω να μη ξεχασω και ισως γι αυτό κυνηγαω μια τετοια κατασταση.


Θεοφανια, μηπως φοβασαι να προχωρήσεις? Να πας παραπερα? Στο μετά απο αυτο?

Αν ναι, τί θεωρεις οτι περιλαμβάνει το \"μετά\"?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ειμαι στην ακριβως αντίθετη κατάσταση. Δεν φοβάμαι μήπως ξεχάσω, αλλά οτι θελω να μη ξεχασω και ισως γι αυτό κυνηγαω μια τετοια κατασταση.
> 
> 
> ...



Οχι Σοφια μου. Θελω να εμπεδώσω και να δω τη ζωή μου στην πραγματικη, τωρινη της διάσταση. Γιατι, το μεγαλύτερο λαθος που κανω, ειναι πως βλεπω πισω και οχι μπροστα.
Αυτο θέλω. Να μαθω να ζω με αυτο.

----------


## melene

χωρις να διαβασω τι ειπαν ολοι οι αλλοι και με πολυ σκεψη για το αν θα ποσταρω η οχι θα σου πω οτι αν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις καντο.
εχω βρεθει σε παρομοια κατασταση,4 χρονια πριν και ακομα χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.
ξερεις ειναι πολυ σκληρο να βλεπεις τον ανθρωπο σου ετσι,σε επηρεαζει οπως και να το κανεις.βεβαια απο την αλλη εχει και η γιοτα δικιο σχετικα με το οτι κλεινει ενας κυκλος..δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ειλικρινα.εγω παντως σιγουρα δεν θα πηγαινα,σιγουρα..

----------


## RainAndWind

Το ζήτημα Θεοφανία είναι αν αυτό σου το \"θέλω να μην ξεχάσω\",δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με τη μνήμη,άρα όχι μόνο με τη μητέρα,αλλά και με την υπαγωγή της επιθυμίας αυτής σε ένα γενικότερο πλαίσιο παραμονής με παρελθοντικά ενοχικά μοντέλα.

Να σου θέσω ένα προσωπικό παράδειγμα.Λίγα χρόνια πριν,πέθαναν η γιαγιά και ο παππούς μου.Δεν πήγα σε κανενός την κηδεία.Φυσικά υπήρξε κριτική μου,από στενά συγγενικά μου άτομα,ως και άλλα,που ανήκουν στο ευρύτερο οικογενειακό πλαίσιο.Σε όσους το έκαναν,επιχειρούσαν δηλαδή να αισθανθώ ενοχές,αμφισβητώντας τα γιατί μου,εξήγησα πως δεν ένιωθα καμία ανάγκη αποχαιρετισμού,καθώς είχα ήδη βάλει τον εαυτό μου στη διαδικασία αποχαιρετισμού τους και το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι έκρινα πως δε με αφορούσε.

Φυσικά,η περίπτωση μίας γυναίκας που χάνεται σε νεότερη ηλικία,δεν είναι όμοια,υπάρχει ποιοτική και ποσοτική διαφορά στον πόνο του να αποχαιρετήσεις κάποιον που δεν έκλεισε τον κύκλο του,αλλά έφυγε πρόωρα.Αλλά και πάλι,η σύνδεση του αποχαιρετισμού είναι ίδια,σημαίνει προχωρώ,αποδέχομαι μέσω του πένθους την ίδια μου τη θνητότητα,που με φοβίζει και αγκαλιάζω το δικαίωμά μου να υπάρχω στην μετά εποχή,την άνευ του αγαπημένου.Το δίνεις αυτό το δικαίωμα κορίτσι μου στον εαυτό σου,να υπάρχει κι η Θεοφανία,όχι μόνο το πένθος που σoυ αναλογούσε;

Mέγα το του πένθους κράτος,με την έννοια πως μας φέρνει αντιμέτωπους με πολλούς μας φόβους,μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε ανίσχυροι ως προς την εφήμερη φύση της υπόστασής μας,αναδιαπλάθει δεδομένα μας.Είναι ένας βιασμός ουσιαστικά,ειδικά όταν αφορά περιπτώσεις νέων ανθρώπων,γιατί μας κινεί διαδικασίες που ποτέ μας δεν θελήσαμε να τις κινήσουμε,ποτέ δεν αισθανόμαστε έτοιμοι να τις χειριστούμε,ποτέ δεν τις επιλέξαμε.Είναι μία επιβολή εξωτερική,φέρουσα υλικό τόσο επώδυνο,που ακυρώνει κάθε προετοιμασία γι αυτό.

Εμμένουμε στο παρελθόν,στη παραμονή του πόνου,ως κομμάτι μίας ελλιπούς διαδικασίας απόσχισής μας από την ιδέα του πένθους.Δεν είναι αυτοτιμωρία λοιπόν όταν τα χρονικά όρια του πένθους τα παρατείνουμε ενοχικά,πέρα της λειτουργίας τους ως συμφιλίωσής μας με το αναπόφευκτο;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by melene_
> χωρις να διαβασω τι ειπαν ολοι οι αλλοι και με πολυ σκεψη για το αν θα ποσταρω η οχι θα σου πω οτι αν μπορεις να το αποφυγεις καντο.
> εχω βρεθει σε παρομοια κατασταση,4 χρονια πριν και ακομα χτυπαω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.
> ξερεις ειναι πολυ σκληρο να βλεπεις τον ανθρωπο σου ετσι,σε επηρεαζει οπως και να το κανεις.βεβαια απο την αλλη εχει και η γιοτα δικιο σχετικα με το οτι κλεινει ενας κυκλος..δεν ξερω τι να σου πω ειλικρινα.εγω παντως σιγουρα δεν θα πηγαινα,σιγουρα..



Οι μισοί μου λένε αυτο, οι άλλοι μισοί, μου το απλοποιούν. Φαντάσου πως και εγω το έχω ζήσει αλλά όχι με συγγενή μου και δεν μπορώ να πω, πως με επηρέασε τοσο πολύ.
Απ την άλλη έχω την καλύτερη της φίλη, που με έχει πρήξει και δεν σηκώνει κουβέντα επι του θέματος. 
Ούτε να το σκεφτει δεν θέλει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Αλλά και πάλι,η σύνδεση του αποχαιρετισμού είναι ίδια,σημαίνει προχωρώ,αποδέχομαι μέσω του πένθους την ίδια μου τη θνητότητα,που με φοβίζει και αγκαλιάζω το δικαίωμά μου να υπάρχω στην μετά εποχή,την άνευ του αγαπημένου.


Χτυπησες φλεβα ρειν. Ακριβως έτσι νιώθω. Πιστεύω πως ασεινήδειτα δεν επιτρέπω στον εαυτο μου να ζησει ολοκληρωτικά. Ναι μεν λειτουργική, (δουλεια/σχεση/διασκεδαση), αλλά πάντα κάτι ενοχικό δεν με αφήνει να δοθώ σε τίποτα 100%
Εκεί πιστεύω πως θα με βοηθήσει αυτή η διαδικασία.
Ίσως μου περάσει το μνμ πως πρέπει να πάω παρακάτω.

----------


## giota

melene νομίζω είσαι σε νεαρή ηλικία.Εγώ μιλάμε δεν πήγαινα σε κηδεία καν και στα 46 μου ήρθα αντιμέτωπη μόνη με το θέαμα φαντάσου και την μάνα μου συγρόνως στο κρεββάτι απο ατύχημα τις ιδιες μέρες που πέθανε ο πατέρας μου και ήμουν μόνη στην ουσια.Τελικά έχει αντοχές κρυμμένες ο άνθρωπος και δεν τις γνωρίζει.Βεβαίως και δεν πήγα έτσι με ελαφρά την καρδιά.Πρώτον δεν είχα ξαναβρεθεί σε πορόμοιο γεγονός και δεύτερον είχα ακούσει τόσο μακάβριες σκηνές απο την μάνα μου η οποία σε όλα είναι υπερβολική και καταστροφολόγος.μάλιστα μου έλεγε εσύ δεν θα δείς θα ήταν ή ίδια παρούσα 80 χρόνων.Μόνο το γεγονός ότι οι αναμνήσεις απο τους γονείς μου είναι ενας μόνιμος καυγάς αυτό με θυμωνε περισσότερο.Ακόμη και στον τάφο πήγαινα κρυφά δεν την έπαιρνα μαζί μου πάντα γιατί το να κλαίει με εκνεύριζε όταν στην ζωή τους ο ένας έλεγε για τον άλλον βαριές κουβέντες.θεωρούσα λοιπόν ότι πεθαίνοντας ο πατέρας μου η μάνα μου δεν είχε δουλειά και εκεί ήταν θαμμένος ο άνθρωπος απο τον οποίο προήλθα ,άρα ένα κομμάτι μου.Ποτέ όσο δειλή ή φοβισμένη να ήμουν και η σκέψη στο τι μπορεί να αντικρύσω δεν σκέφτηκα να μην παρευρεθώ.Υπήρξαν και λεπτομέρειες που είπα στον άνδρα μου και άλλαζε χρώματα.Οσο το συνεργείο μου έλεγε να απομαρυνθώ τόσο πλησίαζα ήθελα να δω και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια ήταν ότι απέμεινε απο τον πατέρα μου.,Μπορώ να σου πω ότι η μάνα μου που είχε παρευρεθεί και άλλες φορές μετά έπεσε ψυχολογικά.Εμένα προσωπικά αισθάνομαι ότι με ανακούφισε και το κατάλαβα απο την επόμενη μερα.Ηταν ο τελευταίος αποχαιρετισμός και πραγματικά΄το κλείσιμο ενός κυκλου.βέβαια ο καθένας πράττει ανάλογα πως αισθάνεται εγώ μιλάω για την προσωπική μου εμπειρία

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> Αλλά και πάλι,η σύνδεση του αποχαιρετισμού είναι ίδια,σημαίνει προχωρώ,αποδέχομαι μέσω του πένθους την ίδια μου τη θνητότητα,που με φοβίζει και αγκαλιάζω το δικαίωμά μου να υπάρχω στην μετά εποχή,την άνευ του αγαπημένου.
> 
> ...


Αν πιστεύεις ότι η διαδικασία θα κινητοποιήσει κάποιες διαδικασίες σκέψης (που απ\' όσο φαίνεται δεν έχουν ήδη γίνει), στους άξονες που περιέγραψε η RainAndWind, τότε κάντη. 

Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω ιδέα τι έχει γίνει / τι γίνεται στο νεκροταφείο που κάποτε έγινε η κηδεία ενός ανθρώπου που αγαπούσα. Θυμάμαι πως με τις γιαγιάδες-παππούδες ήταν πολύ απλά τα πράγματα. Είδα στο φέρετρο ανθρώπους που ήταν τόσο ξεκάθαρο πως η ζωή τους είχε κάνει έναν πλήρη κύκλο, που ένιωσα τον θάνατο σαν κάτι εντελώς φυσικό. Σημειωτέον πως είχα εξοικειωθεί με την εικόνα και την ιδέα του θανάτου από παιδί. Με τους συγγενείς λοιπόν, δεν ένιωσα την ανάγκη να συμμετέχω σε καμία περαιτέρω διαδικασία μετά την κηδεία. 

Με τον άνθρωπο που ανέφερα όμως, ένιωσα πολύ διαφορετικά. Όταν τον είδα, νόμιζα ότι απλά είχε κλειστά τα μάτια, δεν ήταν καν σαν να κοιμόταν. Όλα αυτά που πίστευα και πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα, πχ μαύρα, επισκέψεις σε νεκροταφεία, τελετές κλπ, τότε ήθελα να τα κάνω. Ίσως γιατί ήταν νέος, γιατί ήταν πολύ ξαφνικό, γιατί ένιωθα μετέωρη, γιατί έμειναν στον αέρα σκέψεις, πλάνα, συναισθήματα που δεν εκφράστηκαν? Όμως προχώρησα και αρκετά σύντομα, αλλά ολοκληρωτικά μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο δεν ξανασχολήθηκα. 

Οι διαδικασίες λοιπόν ίσως και να βοηθούν, αλλά μην έχεις υπερβολικές προσδοκίες από αυτές. Το πολύ-πολύ να δώσουν ένα έναυσμα να ασχοληθείς με το μέσα σου και το τωρινό γύρω σου. Κι εκεί είναι που γίνεται η ουσιαστική δουλειά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> Με τον άνθρωπο που ανέφερα όμως, ένιωσα πολύ διαφορετικά. Όταν τον είδα, νόμιζα ότι απλά είχε κλειστά τα μάτια, δεν ήταν καν σαν να κοιμόταν. Όλα αυτά που πίστευα και πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα, πχ μαύρα, επισκέψεις σε νεκροταφεία, τελετές κλπ, τότε ήθελα να τα κάνω. Ίσως γιατί ήταν νέος, γιατί ήταν πολύ ξαφνικό, γιατί ένιωθα μετέωρη, γιατί έμειναν στον αέρα σκέψεις, πλάνα, συναισθήματα που δεν εκφράστηκαν? Όμως προχώρησα και αρκετά σύντομα, αλλά ολοκληρωτικά μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο δεν ξανασχολήθηκα. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ακριβως έτσι. Το μονο που θυμαμαι απ την κηδεια είναι πως αγκάλιαζα ορθια το φέρετρο, που ακόμη μετανιώνω που δεν ζητησα να το ανοίξω. Και μετα τη σκηνή που επίσης νομιζα πως έχει κλειστα τα μάτια. Καμια επαφη, με την πραγματικότητα.
> ...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λοιπόν...πήγα.
Και δυστυχώς πάλι δεν τελείωσε.
Άλλο έργο τώρα. Άλλο ένα χρονο σε άλλο μέρος.
Με την αίσθηση πως γράφω στο ημερολόγιο μου, (καθώς πιστεύω πως αυτές οι πληροφορίες δεν είναι χρήσιμες για κανένα), νιώθω κάπως ανακουφισμένη. Σα να έφυγε ένα βάρος, αφού το σκεφτόμουν συνέχεια και το είχα αναγάγει στη μεγάλη μέρα που συμβολικά θα άλλαζε κάτι μέσα μου. Μπερδεμένα πράγματα, αλλα λυτρωτικά, που ελπίζω να μην ειναι της στιγμής και όταν καταλαγιάσουν μέσα μου γίνουν εφιάλτης.
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους με στηρίξατε, είτε στο θέμα είτε με προσωπικά μνμ.
Να είστε πάντα καλά.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Σα να έφυγε ένα βάρος, αφού το σκεφτόμουν συνέχεια και το είχα αναγάγει στη μεγάλη μέρα που συμβολικά θα άλλαζε κάτι μέσα μου. Μπερδεμένα πράγματα, αλλα λυτρωτικά, που ελπίζω να μην ειναι της στιγμής και όταν καταλαγιάσουν μέσα μου γίνουν εφιάλτης.


Και μόνο που έφυγαν οι σκέψεις Θεοφανία μου σχετικά με το τι θα γινόταν είναι μεγάλο ξελάφρωμα.
Όσο για το αν προκύψει εφιάλτης προσωπικά δύσκολο το κόβω.
Ο εφιάλτης φαίνεται απ\'την αρχή.Το πολύ να έχει ερεθιστεί ένα κομμάτι σου το οποίο θα βγει στην επιφάνεια για να το επεξεργαστείς αλλά θα είναι για καλό σου.
Χαίρομαι που πήγε καλά το θέμα και προπάντως που τελείωσε,τουλάχιστον το ένα κομμάτι.

Προσωπικά αυτό που τσακίζει την ψυχολογία μου αλλά το έχω δει κ σε άλλους είναι τα διλλήματα.
Οι εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις για μια απόφαση κ απ\'ότι φαίνεται είχες καιρό που παιδευόσουν σχετικά με το τι θα κάνεις.

Φιλιά,να\'σαι καλά.

----------


## RainAndWind

Οπότε μάλλον εσύ του είχες προσδώσει μία σημασία-ορόσημο που δεν είχε στην πραγματικότητα.Χαίρομαι πάντως,έστω και αν ακόμη κάποια θέματα που σε προβληματίζουν παραμένουν,πέρασες άλλο ένα φράγμα(κι αυτό έχει τη σημασία του),προς έναν πιο \"ανάλαφρο\"εαυτό. :Smile:

----------


## giota

Eλα θεοφανία ελπίζω να είσαι πιο ανακουφισμένη αν και δεν τελείωσες αλλά το δυσκολο πέρασε.θα δείς πως σε μερες μέρες θα ανακουφιστείς και θα μπορέσεις να αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα διαφορετικά δίχως την άρνηση που σε ταλαιπωρούσαι

----------


## Remedy

μπραβο κοπελια!!
το οτι δεν εληξε,θεωρω οτι ειναι πλεον μαλλον πρακτικο θεμα και τπτ αλλο, μιας και ολα αυτα που σκεφτοσουν,που φοβοσουν,που ηθελες και δεν ηθελες, ειχαν να κανουν με την σημερινη εμπειρια,και ο,τι ισως ακολουθησει καθως απομακρυνεσαι απο αυτην,εφοσον την εχεις εσυ αναγαγει σε καποιου ειδους σταθμο/κομβικο σημειο στην πορεια σου....

ομολογω οτι αν και πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη απο την δουλεια σημερα, σ ειχα μια εγνοια τωρα που γυρισα σπιτι ..

φιλακια

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Οπότε μάλλον εσύ του είχες προσδώσει μία σημασία-ορόσημο που δεν είχε στην πραγματικότητα.Χαίρομαι πάντως,έστω και αν ακόμη κάποια θέματα που σε προβληματίζουν παραμένουν,πέρασες άλλο ένα φράγμα(κι αυτό έχει τη σημασία του),προς έναν πιο \"ανάλαφρο\"εαυτό.


Ναι ρειν. Ήταν \"οροσημο\" αλλά μόνο μέσα μου, γιατι η διαδικασία σαν διαδικασία δεν είχε τελικά κανένα διθυραμβικό εφιάλτη ή μη.
Και όντως, νιωθω ανάλαφρη, χωρίς να ξέρω πραγματικά το λόγο.
Ίσως γιατί επιβεβαίωσα αυτο που πίστευα τεσσερα χρόνια τώρα: πως σίγουρα δεν ήταν εκει η μαμά μου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> μπραβο κοπελια!!
> το οτι δεν ελειξε,θεωρω οτι ειναι πλεον μαλλον πρακτικο θεμα και τπτ αλλο, μιας και ολα αυτα που σκεφτοσουν,που φοβοσουν,που ηθελες και δεν ηθελες, ειχαν να κανουν με την σημερινη εμπειρια,και ο,τι ισως ακολουθησει καθως απομακρυνεσαι απο αυτην,εφοσον την εχεις εσυ αναγαγει σε καποιου ειδους σταθμο/κομβικο σημειο στην πορεια σου....
> 
> ομολογω οτι αν και πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη απο την δουλεια σημερα, σ ειχα μια εγνοια τωρα που γυρισα σπιτι ..
> 
> φιλακια


ρεμ....δεν θα το πιστέψεις, αλλά όλα αυτά που εξομολογήθηκα εδώ , (και όλα αυτά που μου δώσατε η κάθε μια με τα λόγια της πριν πάω σήμερα), δεν θα τολμούσα/άντεχα να τα πω ούτε να τα ακούσω απ τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους. 
Ήταν πολύ σημαντικά και με δυνάμωσαν.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την έγνοια σου....αλήθεια.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ίσως γιατί επιβεβαίωσα αυτο που πίστευα τεσσερα χρόνια τώρα: πως σίγουρα δεν ήταν εκει η μαμά μου.



Aχ Θεοφανία μου...Μπράβο σου, σε θαυμάζω, είσαι πολύ δυνατή...
Ναι, η μαμά σου θα είναι για πάντα μέσα σου, στις αναμνήσεις των όσων ζήσατε, των όσων σου έμαθε, των όσων σου έχει περάσει, καλών και άσχημων, γιατί πάνω από όλα είναι και θα είναι η δική σου μαμά...

Μετά από αυτό το \"τέλος\", σου εύχομαι μία νέα αρχή... Με τη μαμά σου στην καρδια σου, εκεί που είναι η θέση της.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Ίσως γιατί επιβεβαίωσα αυτο που πίστευα τεσσερα χρόνια τώρα: πως σίγουρα δεν ήταν εκει η μαμά μου.
> 
> 
> ...




Σ ευχαριστω καλή μου. Σου εύχομαι δύναμη και σε σένα. Δύναμη να προχωρήσουμε οσο και αν νιώθουμε πως λείπει ένα κομματι απο πάνω μας, αλλά όχι από μέσα μας.

----------

